# insosital supplement trials



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I am starting a insosital supplement trial. This trial is to escess the role of calcium gated ion channels in the pathogenisis of DP/DR and find a cure. In this trial I would like for only people who have DP/DR with no other mental disorder to preticipate, this includes if you have anxiety disoroder or just still have anxiety from the begining states of this disorder and have not over come it yet. I'm doing this as I fully believe to get over this you must first have the anxiety undercontrol, it's the first step with out it most likly nothing will work to it's full potential, as the anxiety will only fight what ever your doing. So please for the sake of this trial if you choose to partipate have that anxiety in check, Or atleast at a LOW level.

The next here will be a set of guide lines for people to follow.

inositol, start at 12 grams per day broken up between 3 doses no more then one hour before your meals with phosphophatic lipids, and no less then 30 min before, taken with either water or juice. after one week increase to 18 grams if you have not seen improvments in DP/DR and continue for an addinal 2 weeks.

phosphophatic lipids, these are a range of fats that are importent for the conversion of inositol into inositol triphosphate, you can choose either phosphatidylserine or choline. For these, take 12.5 grams a day broken up between meals.

example:

1 hour before breakfast take 4 grams inositol

At breakfast take 4 grams phosphophatic lipids.

1 hour before lunch take 4 grams inositol

At lunch take 4.5 grams phosphophatic lipids.

1 hour before dinner take 4 grams inositol

At dinner take 4 grams phosphophatic lipids.

I'm trying to make this as scientific as possible so please follow my guide lines if you participate in this study.

If you have anxiety or just don't want to follow my guide lines but still want to try these supplements that's ok, But Please don't post here. this is for a specific study I am conducting and scientic methods must be followed.

Thank you


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Unfortunately I have pretty bad anxiety so I don't think I'd be good for this...

but i'm really curious how this will turn out.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> Unfortunately I have pretty bad anxiety so I don't think I'd be good for this...
> 
> but i'm really curious how this will turn out.


you can still try the regiman but post in my other thred "calcium channels" It might still work for you or atleast help the symtoms. there is also evidence that inositol can help anxiety disorders, so still go for it man! it's just that here it's a specific trial so I have to rual out variables.


----------



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

You are not going to find someone with dp/dr that does not have another mental disorder.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> you can still try the regiman but post in my other thred "calcium channels" It might still work for you or atleast help the symtoms. there is also evidence that inositol can help anxiety disorders, so still go for it man! it's just that here it's a specific trial so I have to rual out variables.


i actually got some generic brand zoloft yesterday from my doctor that i've started taking :/ that would definitely act as a third variable in the trial.

i still think people should try this out!!


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> i actually got some generic brand zoloft yesterday from my doctor that i've started taking :/ that would definitely act as a third variable in the trial.
> 
> i still think people should try this out!!


Yea I wouldn't recomend anyone taking medication with this treatment. Personaly I wouldn't take an ssri for this either from my reserch that I've done boosting serotonin only tends to make the problems worse.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I decided I'm going to be my own guiny pig for this trial and have ordered inositol triphosphate. takeing this will eliminate the need for excesive amounts of phospholipids and I feel I can better control the dose. For more information on what I'm attemting please refer to my other post titled calcium channels. I'll keep you all updated with my progress when I start the trial.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

well I just got my inositol triphosphate I had to ask my buddys in the science lab at my university if they could get the lab to pay for it as it was over $1500 for just 20 mg! I am hopeing that this stuff is just potent at less then MG dosages (some medicines are). I'm starting tomorrow and probably wont post anything back here for a few more days atleast. starting dosage I'm going with is 1/2 mg and working up from there. Wish me luck!


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> well I just got my inositol triphosphate I had to ask my buddys in the science lab at my university if they could get the lab to pay for it as it was over $1500 for just 20 mg! I am hopeing that this stuff is just potent at less then MG dosages (some medicines are). I'm starting tomorrow and probably wont post anything back here for a few more days atleast. starting dosage I'm going with is 1/2 mg and working up from there. Wish me luck!


i really hope this is working out!


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Well just now finishing up with my trial. 1/2 mg did nothing, moved it up to 2 mg still the same, then bumped it to 4 mg a day at this dose I have to say I noticed some improvment in visual symtoms and I expierenced a cleaner more organized thought. However I'm all out now and inositol triphospahte is so expensive. I would have liked to see where it would have taken me if I could have contiued though. I would definetly say calcium channels plays a role in this, how much remains to be seen.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Pity. You can still try with just regular inositol and phosphatic lipids. It'll take longer to get any effect, but at least it's cheaper.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

flat said:


> Pity. You can still try with just regular inositol and phosphatic lipids. It'll take longer to get any effect, but at least it's cheaper.


Problem with inositol and lipids is that you need to take dozens of pills per day.


----------

